# Wayland's Yard - Birmingham



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

First went to WY in Worcester, where it's my cafe of choice. I think WY in Birmingham is likely to be my cafe of choice where I work now, being a great alternative to 200 Degrees and Boston Tea Party. Great staff. Currently serving Rocko Mountain as guest espresso. They solely sell Method Roastery coffee.

One to check out if you're in the city centre.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

filthynines said:


> First went to WY in Worcester, where it's my cafe of choice. I think WY in Birmingham is likely to be my cafe of choice where I work now, being a great alternative to 200 Degrees and Boston Tea Party. Great staff. Currently serving Rocko Mountain as guest espresso. They solely sell Method Roastery coffee.
> 
> One to check out if you're in the city centre.


Boston Tea Party not hipster enough for me but WY sure is, great equipment displayed on the bench, think I had Rocko same as you as flat white. Pretty good latte art.


----------



## IZ2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for this. I walk past this place most mornings so will be trying them out.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I have been in there every morning since I first found out it was open. I've had breakfast there three times this week, and each one has been brill. Eggy crumpets; Brunch Bun; and today I had their coconut porridge. Big portions! Especially the porridge - it was hugely filling.


----------

